# Toledo OH Detective Keith Dressel



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohio Officer Shot, Killed While Chasing Suspect

*NORTH TOLEDO, Ohio--* An early morning shooting has claimed the life of a Toledo Police officer. It happened in the 1400th block of Ontario, near Bush, in north Toledo. 
In a Wendesday morning news conference, Toledo Police Chief Mike Navarre says 35-year-old Detective Keith Dressel and another officer stopped two people on the street around 2:00am. Navarre says it appears that the officers interrupted some kind of drug transaction. As the officers got out of their car, and one of them identified himself as a police officer, the two suspects ran away. 
One, a 19-year-old man, was taken into custody right away. Dressel chased the other, believed to be a 15-year-old male. Navarre says Dressel confronted the boy, and shots were exchanged. 
A single bullet hit Dressel in the chest. Navarre says other police units rushed to the scene almost instantly, and started giving Dressel first aid. Rescuers took him to St. Vincent Mercy Medical Center, where doctors pronounced him dead at 2:36am. 
"It's been 36 1/2 years since we lost on of our family," said Navarre in the news conference. "This is truly a very sad day." Navarre did not take questions at the news conference. 
Navarre says Dressel was able to return fire, but it's not clear if the suspect was hit. 
A team of officers is still scouring the neighborhood where it happened looking for the shooter. "We have information, leads, that we are following up on," said Navarre in an earlier interview. "We will do that for as long as it takes to get this individual in custody." 
Police have recovered a gun in the neighborhood where the shooting happened. They believe the gun was owned by the 19-year-old suspect, but not the other suspect. 
Dressel was first hired as a Toledo Police officer in 1993. Navarre says his current assignment was in the vice/narcotics bureau. Navarre says he also worked in field operations and communication. 
The last time a Toledo Police officer was killed in the line of duty was September, 18, 1970. Patrolman William Miscannon was shot and killed during a turbulent time in Toledo when race relations were very strained. Miscannon was just 33-years-old and the father of four. 
A suspect was arrested for Miscannon's murder, and he went on trial twice, but each time the case ended with a hung jury. 
The web site Ohio's Fallen Officers says a total of 31 police officers have been killed in the line of duty. The site says Ohio ranks 5th in the nation for deaths in the line of duty.

_Information From: WTOL-TV._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

R. I. P.


----------

